# Not seeing any posts in chat room



## Big Glenn (Nov 22, 2020)

Since the new format I can’t see any messages in chit chat. I figure it is just my feeble brain but I can’t imagine no one is using it. Any ideas?


----------



## mosparky (Nov 22, 2020)

I think you have to actually join the room to see the conversation. Doesn't help that some members are invisible in the room. I've joined when the thing at the top said there were 2 users and when I got in the chat there were actually about 5, but not all were listed on the side.


----------



## Big Glenn (Nov 23, 2020)

Only time I ever took part in the past was when I saw an interesting conversion taking place


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 23, 2020)

If you join into the current conversation and do not log out when you are done conversing,  the Chat Room will automatically dismiss you from the room after several minutes of inactivity but you will still be connected.  That way you can see who is in the room at all times.

I hope this helps,

John


----------



## Big Glenn (Nov 23, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> If you join into the current conversation and do not log out when you are done conversing,  the Chat Room will automatically dismiss you from the room after several minutes of inactivity but you will still be connected.  That way you can see who is in the room at all times.
> 
> I hope this helps,
> 
> John




That does help. Thank you for the info.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 23, 2020)

You are very welcome.  

See you in the Chat Room,

John


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 23, 2020)

Big Glenn said:


> Only time I ever took part in the past was when I saw an interesting conversion taking place


Lots of bologna making and turkey talk tonight. Stop on in.


----------

